# One of the most beautiful songs that I have ever heard



## Tagarela

Ahoj,

Jak se řekne česky _This is one of the most beautiful songs that I have ever heard_? 

Můj pokus: *Tamhle je jedna z nejkrásnějších písní, že jsem už vyslechl.

*Děkuji =)


----------



## slavic_one

Je to jedna z nejkrásnějších písní, jakou jsem kdysi slyšel.

Tamhle - there
už jsem vyslechl - I've already heard


----------



## Tagarela

Díky, Slavic_one.

Sorry, I meant _tahle_ instead of _tamhle_. Is it possible?


----------



## slavic_one

"Tahle (todlecta) píseň je jedna z nejlepších, jakou jsem kdysi slyšel" would be correct, but I think it could also be "Tohle je jedna...".
But still wait for natives to confirm, as well as my whole translation.


----------



## Jana337

slavic_one said:


> Je to jedna z nejkrásnějších písní, jakou jsem kdysi slyšel.
> 
> Tamhle - there
> už jsem vyslechl - I've already heard


Kdysi - formerly. It cannot be used in this sentence.

The correct version: Je to jedna z nejkrásnějších písní/písniček, které jsem kdy slyšel.

Also note that the relative pronoun must be in the plural because it refers to "songs".

Vyslechout - this does not work with songs at all. The meaning is either "to interrogate" (police etc.) or to "hear somebody out" (when they have some troubles they want to share).

Tahle píseň je jedna z nejkrásnějších = Tohle je jedna z nejkrásnějších písní
Both are informal, though. In an essay, you would have to write "tato píseň..." or "toto je jedna..."

The difference between "jaký" and "který" is somewhat blurred in contemporary Czech. I don't have time to delve into it right now, and it would deserve a new thread anyway.


----------



## slavic_one

Thanks. I wasn't sure for that "kdysi" as "have ever". But is it ok to say/write: Tuto píseň jsem kdysi slyšel, ale už si nepamatuju slova.?
Yes now when I think about it, it is really "kterou/které". But are you sure it's in plural? I was thinking about it, and at the end couldn't make up my mind, so white it in singular, like it's in Croatian in the same phrase. Because is it refers to that one song, or all those that have been heard.. that is the question


----------



## Jana337

slavic_one said:


> Thanks. I wasn't sure for that "kdysi" as "have ever". But is it ok to say/write: Tuto píseň jsem kdysi slyšel, ale už si nepamatuju slova.?


Yes, this is OK.

Look at the difference:
Toto je nekrásnější píseň, kterou jsem kdy slyšel.
Toto je jedna z nejkrásnějších písní, které jsem kdy slyšel.


----------



## slavic_one

Já vím o co de, "Toto je jedna z nejkrásnějších.. koho/čeho? - písní, které jsem kdy slyšel. Spletlo mě jak my to říkame.
A hele, fakt by nešlo s tím "jakou"? Třeba: Je to nejhezčí píseň, jakou jsem v životě slyšel.


----------



## winpoj

Bez nějakého hlubšího zamyšlení - já bych ve větách tohoto typu přirozeně používal zájmeno "jaký".

Nejlepší pivo, jaké jsem kdy pil.


----------



## werrr

Já bych tu také dal přednost spojení s „jaký“, „který” bych použil jen při výběru z přesně dané množiny.

nejhezčí píseň, jakou jsem kdy slyšel
nehezčí píseň, kterou jsem dnes slyšel (~ z těch deseti písní, které jsme dnes slyšel)

nejlepší pivo, jaké jsem kdy pil (~ nejlepší druh piva)
nejlepší pivo, které jsem kdy pil (~ nejlepší sklenice piva)


----------



## Jana337

Jaký - vztahuje se k typu či vlastnostech objektu.
Který - výběr z určité množiny objektů.

V příkladu s pivem bych také použila "jaký" u druhu a "který" u sklenice. U písniček se mi spíše líbí "který", protože pro mne je to výběr z konkrétní množiny písní.

Pro srovnání:
Co to proboha posloucháš? To je hudba, kterou poslouchala moje babička.
- tj. partner poslouchá například Hašlerovy hity, které měla babička velmi ráda.
Co to proboha posloucháš? To je hudba, jakou poslouchala moje babička.
- tj. partner poslouchá například maďarskou hudbu, o které babička v životě neslyšela, avšak stylově se podobá tomu, co měla ráda.

Našla jsem k tomu tyto odkazy:
http://nase-rec.ujc.cas.cz/archiv.php?art=3677
http://testy.nanic.cz/testy/cestina/nejcastejsi-chyby-v-testech-jaky-x-ktery/

Nejde zde o vztažné věty, nýbrž o otázky, ale princip je do jisté míry podobný.

Musím však říci, že tento rozdíl není v současné češtině příliš zřetelný. Nevím, zda se záměna pořád považuje za chybu, ani nemluvě o celé řadě sporných případů.


----------

